# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Denver Nuggets



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=7><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=7><font color=teal>Denver Nuggets</font></font></font> </center>

<center> *VS* </center>

<center>4-10-04
6:00 pm PST
TV: <font color=blue>*KGW*</font>
Radio: <font color=blue>*KXL - AM 750*</font>

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>
<font color=006600>
*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:*

</font>
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (41-38) Denver (41-38)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I sure hope that Denver is tired after their game in Houston tonight. This game is for the Trailblazers season, they lose it is all over, but a win against Denver and a Houston win against Utah and Portland is once again in the drivers seat! :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I sure hope that Denver is tired after their game in Houston tonight. This game is for the Trailblazers season, they lose it is all over, but a win against Denver and a Houston win against Utah and Portland is once again in the drivers seat! :yes:


Just exactly how much are you asking for? :rofl:


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm tired of losing to the chicken mcnuggets:upset: how tasty would this win be if we come out on top.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I think it was hard for us to focus tonight, knowing that we had the Nuggets the next night. Tomorrow, we'll be able to really focus.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We win if DA will actually stick to Lenard like glue and not let him get a shot off. Zach/Reef will abuse Nene, keep attacking him, and make Melo work on both sides of the court,Darius is going to have to step up. And Damon, gotta have a big game out of him, we go as Damon goes


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Excluding mathematics, I honestly feel as though it's do or die with this game. If we lose this, we're finito. If we win, there's still a good chance.

*Go Blazers!*


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

key is to zone on denver they cant shoot and no turnovers and double carmelo and stick to lenard if we do that we should get the W


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think the x factor will be shareef I think he will have a big time game tonight . Man I wish I could see the game tonight I dont get nba tv so I will have to listen on kxl.com


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> I think the x factor will be shareef I think he will have a big time game tonight . Man I wish I could see the game tonight I dont get nba tv so I will have to listen on kxl.com



Its on KGW if u in portland/ Vancouver Area!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

yea but im from Virginia lol


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

If miles was able to lockdown kobe and pierce then I hope he makes carmelo work for his points.



> I think the x factor will be shareef I think he will have a big time game tonight .


 I think the x factor will be ruben he will have a big duty of defending the swingman on denver tonight.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

You know what this game reminds me of? The game versus the Lakers two or three years ago when both teams had a tied record after the all-star game. Sadly, we lost as I'm sure you can remember. 

Let's make up for that game with a win at Denver. I hope Darius has a good game. I think we'll need his energy and fast break opportunities.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> I think the x factor will be shareef I think he will have a big time game tonight . Man I wish I could see the game tonight I dont get nba tv so I will have to listen on kxl.com


How fast is your internet connection?

If you have a broadband connection, PM me. Maybe you can see the game after all...


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's on KGW Channel 8 as well


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am VERY nervous...got butterflies in my stomach, and I am not even playing, I :gopray: that we will win!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Started off great.... but Denver comes roaring back

Man oh man. don't let Vashon Lenard get hot!!!! :nonono:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man DA,PLEASe keep making me look like a moron, the J is looking NIOCE right now,keep taking GOOD shots, if Reef and Patterson play well off of the bench,we could have this.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Go Anderson!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Defense is lethargic,please don't double or switch the pick n roll.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

phatom 3 by barry,i hope we dont get screwed like this all night.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Why did Cheeks call a timeout with the Blazers on a roll to set up isolation for Damon, who shoots a 20 footer while being hounded? What kind of execution is that out of a timeout? Seemed to take all the wind out of their sails. Defense is pathetic as well. :upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

1 fast break point in the game thus far.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Again getting outrebounded, this 4 games in 5 nights schedule was garbage on the schedule makers part, and it looks like it may take a tole on us.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

holy crap, reef gets ZERO calls!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Dale didn't take 5 seconds to dunk it down,lol


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

The defensive stradegy is freaking weak it needs to be changed:upset:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

good god,standing around missed the rebound and then a slam dunk without red jersey in sight.
two horrible lazy episodes for Blazers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

What more can go wrong,lucky tip by goober-man and rodney white hits a jumper,wtf is that about.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Allowing all those things to happen is just asking to lose.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

:upset: 2 many turnovers!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

can someone hire these guys a foul shot shooting instructor?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

a missed layin are you joking me,are we trying to lose this game?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nene: YOU GOT SHOOK!


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Is the defense just getting worse?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Is the defense just getting worse?


I think that Portlands defense gets arrogant. Either they think they don't need to play defense, or that as long as Theo is in there, they can let people waltz in.

Plus, who wants to defend an outside shooter.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I really want you guys to win this game...

I can't watch it, but I'm all over the nba.com courtside updates


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We are lucky to be up 2,just play better D and we got this.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Make some free throws and box out better on the defensive glass, and we should get this win.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats the problem they are relying on theo to clean up the mess on defense.In the offseason it would be nice to pick up some other good defenders to help out ratliff.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

It's a miracle we even have a lead at this point. Sloppy ballhandling and poor defense, but hey, I'll take it. Go Blazers!


And why is their mascot the EXACT same as "Blaze" except with different colors and a lightning tail? Must have bought the same suit from the same costume company.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This game is not looking good,our offense not getting enough easy looks and Melo is getting hot,and again no in the paint defense.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Even more bad news, Jazz up 50-42


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

man what a lousy call on Theo...

this may end up going down to the last shot....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Utah looks fabulous tonight..up by 11 in end of 3rd


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Z-Bo has it going, now we need some stops.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yah..there's no makeup calls in the NBA...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

what is with denver playing music DURING the game?

what is this, Utah 1989?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Damon running the court without any passes.
Derek does the same thing..no pass just jack up a shot.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think if Utah wins... . its all over..... :frenchy:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This is our season right here,12 more minutes....WIN OR GO HOME!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I think if Utah wins... . its all over..... :frenchy:


probably a moot point, considering Portland is probably going to lose this game anyway.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

2003/04 season :rocket:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> probably a moot point, considering Portland is probably going to lose this game anyway.


I bet Portland loves fans like you Hap, great energy and enthusiasm oh yea gotta love the positive thinking..why watch if you are gonna think negative?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

This game is hardly over - we have the ball down 2. Just take care of the ball, make free throws, and for god's sake BOX OUT!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 2003/04 season :rocket:


WTF,we are down 2 with ball and you are throwing in the towel?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet Portland loves fans like you Hap, great energy and enthusiasm oh yea gotta love the positive thinking..why watch if you are gonna think negative?


why watch if you're just gonna be a homer everythings great postive?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

'nother makeup call.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

THEO GAURD YOUR DAMN MAN!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> why watch if you're just gonna be a homer everythings great postive?


 >


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I have not seen any defense in this game.

No passes,no penetrate to the basket.

ugh. ugly 

two nights in a row fouling a 3 point shot??

Where's the scoring coming from here???
I said the other night,when Damon and 
Derek score ,they win. Otherwise,phew.

They are very unbalanced in that the backcourt takes all the shots and the 
others stand around.

Man,can't management see this??


Carmelo is absolutely superb!
He plays great defense when his shot doesn't fall.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

this is hard to watch, denver on a roll.

btw, im not a blazers fan i just dont like the nuggets cuz everybody on that team seems to think he is a franchise player (camby, a-miller, anthony)

im rooting for blazers to make the playoffs, lets hope they can win this onee.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how many buzzer beaters are we going to keep hitting,gese,gonna give me a heart attack, we need some stops though! CMON GUYS MAN UP,WIN OR GO HOME!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey Denver deserves a ton of credit as does Utah and Grizz.

I have so much respect for these 3 teams.

Their team basketball is a joy to watch.

Sac of course is a tier higher,but darn these 3 teams are good.

I would like to see Utah make 8th place.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

These refs are not too bad, but since our season rides on it.. they stink!!! :rofl:

Mas.. WTF = Why the frown??? :rofl:

Its a snowball efect. If Utah wins.. it does not matter if we do or not. They and Denver have the tie breaker on us, and with us having only 2 more games and them against the past 2 seasons champs.. its history. Utah might loose against Minny, but not Phoenix.

Like it or not.... its over.. the rubenesque lady is warming up right now


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

damon really sux. portland should get rid of him in the summer, he has a expiring deal so i guess some teams may have interest in this crappy pg


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WE LOVE YOU DARIUS FREAKING MILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twave:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

damon damon damon..please stop it !!
goes right into a crowd and gets the ball
knocked out of his hands for a turnover.

why not throw it out after you draw them to you ??
isn't this basic point guard stuff??


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Like it or not.... its over.. the rubenesque lady is warming up right now


*Ruben*esque? that'd be one ugly woman...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you gotta love it.. the future .. its encouraging...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

DARIUS MILES FOR PRESIDENT!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Darius and Z Bo ...22 years old or so.... add in Theo

shake, not stir... roll the dice....

build around it.. add some quality guards and we are there again... 


DA 
:allhail:

We have the lead.......... come on Houston... go on a 20-0 run, do us a favor


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

time out guys..time out!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap, that bad time management, and no timeout could prove costly..


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

What game...

Defense! Defense!

Go Blazers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damon theo, i thought he was gonna reject it...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

play smart and get rebounds!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey guys,, Emeka wouldn't have made that shot:grinning:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

8 seconds and we have a 2 point lead 94 - 92

Z BO
:allhail:


dang Melo is awesome...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

anyway we can get Carmelo and keep Randolph too...

Melo and Randolph would be sick on our team.....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Carmelo is big time shooter !!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WHERES THE FTS DAMNITT?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

you have got to be kidding me !!!!!!!!!!!
that was a shooting foul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
robbed again


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thank the refs if we dont make the playoffs first knicks then this,that was a HORRIBLE call,where are the ft's?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I know that refs don't want the game to end on free throws..but come on. That was blatently bad.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

this really sux!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Heartbreak hotel....

1 question, why no FT's?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Robbed of a playoff berth perhaps? Anyone know where that striper lives?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

HORRIBLE!

These refs have forced OT.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

For those of us that can't get the game on TV (







), just how horribly *obvious* was Damon in the act of shooting???


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

NOW can we focus on the lottery?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Utah wins..... its over! The rubenesque lady is belting it out...


What makes it worse if they end up going... they haev the next longest playoff streak... one year behind us.. at 20... now 21....

Utah may end up setting a record some day :rocket:

why them?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

****! How come DA doesn't get that foul call? Nen runs into our guy and a foul on us...this is crap.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I am heartsick to see them get robbed like this.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> For those of us that can't get the game on TV (
> 
> 
> ...


Lets just say I consider it the worst call I have ever seen.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that play has to be reviewed by the league.

this is horrible !


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Anyone think the NBA wants Carmelo in the playoffs? What a joke.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

for $10,0000 we can appeal it and if we win, replay the game from the point of the appeal..

with less than a few seconds left.. it should be about right...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> For those of us that can't get the game on TV (
> 
> 
> ...


Lets just say I consider it the worst call I have ever seen.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

108 - 100 Denver :nonono:

20 seconds to go


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hehe..did we crash the board??


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks REFs For Spoon Feeding the win to Denver!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think so Hap, man refs lost us this game...it has to be replayed!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Carmelo scored 14 of the last 20 points.

THE HEARTBREAKER WAS THAT HORRIBLE CALL.
THAT GAME SHOULD NEVER HAVE GONE INTO OVERTIME.

LESS THAN 2 SECONDS LEFT AND HE WAS FOULED..HE SHOULD HAVE HAD FOUL SHOTS..EVEN ONE WOULD HAVE WON IT.

pardon the caps.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that particular ref is stupid..
michael something..
he screws up a lot of calls.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

has the site been having this problem much lately??

I noticed this week there are times when it just seems to randomly get real slow... for stretches at a time


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i hate it when refs swallow their whistle at the end. I didnt see the play, but the refs have been terrible all year, some not calling anything at the end of games, and some calling way to much. Either way, refs have been terrible and very inconsistent this year


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think they said the refs name was Michael Smith............................ Jackie


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

OH IM SO ANGRY!



Man these refs are GARBAGE! right in front of the ref DAMOn SHOOTS, I mean seriously how much clearer d o u need it, but since boykins sayed it was on the floor he gave it to him.

What really sucks is it will never be played over, The blazers have to stick with getting screwed and we lose out. Thanks again REFS.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

now my preference is to have Denver go instead of Utah

I do not want Utah to have the record for NBA playoff appearances....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i want Michael Smith suspended indefinately without pay,get a new damn job..... moron.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

espn sportscenter didnt show the call.....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that no call was absolutely devastating.

it wasn't even close to a no call..

it was clearly in the act of shooting.


And if you don't think that was a travesty,
watch Korbe in the playoffs and see how 
he gets the call on so much less...
oh this is sad.

the foul shots would have won the game.

i am sick


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> espn sportscenter didnt show the call.....


you're surprised?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

whats with this site running so slow in the evenings now???


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

trader bob..vote for Utah..
they have done more with less.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> you're surprised?


well not really, but i wanted to see what all the complaining was about. See if it was really as bad of a call as some of u say.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

GO JAZZ! I don't want those damn Nuggets getting spoon fed into the playoffs,screw the record, Jazz deserve it,Nuggets do NOT!


----------



## statman (Feb 27, 2004)

The NBA iiiittttttttssss A-RACKET!

Seriously though I'm as pissed at the Blazers as I am at that ref. Damon AGAIN decides its time to play prevent defense when the Blazers were up by 2 with ~50 seconds left and the ball. Instead of ACTUALLY trying to score, Damon's whole mindset is to make sure he burns as much the clock as he can. Result = 24 second violation. And how about PUSHING the ball up the court after a defensive rebound. My God. Are you waiting for the defense to get set?? Get a clue -- the aggressor almost always wins. You can't play chicken and that's exactly how Portland played in crunch time. And then there's OT with Blazers down by 5 when Derrick just decides willy-nilly hoist up a random 3. You can not throw possessions out the window and hope to win. And then there's all those offensive rebounds they allowed throughout the game. Need some basketball IQ.

Please, please we need a new backcourt.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> well not really, but i wanted to see what all the complaining was about. See if it was really as bad of a call as some of u say.


IF there was a foul before Damon shot, it was a weak foul. But he was obviously fouled in the act of shooting.

And yes it's a little paranoid to say that the league wants certain teams in the playoffs, but they sure make it hard to think otherwise.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> For those of us that can't get the game on TV (
> 
> 
> ...


Blatenly obvious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*That was a waste of my time*

If I woulda known that we would get screwed again, I could have let for home while it was light outside,now I have to drive in the dark....


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

You think the NBA wants Carmelo in the playoffs? A disgrace. Can this be overturned and has it ever been done? Something like this cannot be overlooked, you cost a team their season. The Blazer organization should challenge this, they got robbed of the playoffs and the possible revenue that could create for the organization. Who cares if it means nothing, but when it decides who gets into in the playoffs and who does not that simply cannot be simply avoided. The fact ESPN doesn't even show it tells me the NBA wants Melo in the playoffs and everyone is trying to avoid controversy.


----------



## statman (Feb 27, 2004)

Damon was most definitely found IN THE ACT of shooting. What remains to be seen is whether he was also fouled prior to the shot. I don't think he was, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>statman</b>!
> Damon was most definitely found IN THE ACT of shooting. What remains to be seen is whether he was also fouled prior to the shot. I don't think he was, but I'm not positive.


He was not hit until he was in the AIR!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well the thing that absolutely grates me on this,is that Korbe and Shaq make their 
living on bogus calls...
This was such a legitimate call to be made.

That adds to the sadness of this.

Jack Neis overruled the call.
the other refs were calling it.

By the way..there were several horrible calls.
Bu that one was the game loser for Portland.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

What a bunch of horsefeathers. 100% bogus. 

BTW, according to Wheels, the ref that made the call was Jack Nies, or am I mistaken? Perhaps I am. I could have been Smith. Either way, it was probably in the top 3 for the worst made call by the refs against the Blazers. At least game 7 in 2000 was the Blazers' fault. This is the exact opposite. 

I hope Denver *does* make the playoffs. That way, two things happen:

Utah doesn't continue their playoff steak.
Denver will hopefully lose the first four games of the playoffs.

Right now, if the *Lakers* were to play Denver in the playoffs, I would 100% root for the Lakers all the way during the series. I don't know what Hap would do, as his hatred for the Lakers is clear. Hap, out of curiosity, who would you root for in the series? Of course I wouldn't want LA to win the whole thing, or any other series after Denver. But wow, I don't think I would ever root *for* LA as hard as I would if they played Denver. 

Unreal.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well the thing that absolutely grates me on this,is that Korbe and Shaq make their 
living on bogus calls...
This was such a legitimate call to be made.

That adds to the sadness of this.

Jack Neis overruled the call.
the other refs were calling it.

By the way..there were several horrible calls.
But that one was the game loser for Portland.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

The nba just wants carmelo in the playoffs and get ROY so that LeBron can look like crap.And whats with the court being swarmed by people? They act like they won a championship .The pepsi center was annoying they kept playing music during the game I hate that arena and the pa announcer is one of the worst.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

nope,i am putting my energy into Utah now..
It has zero to do with tonight.

But I watched another gallant effort tonight by Utah to get past Rockets.

And yes I hope their streak survives.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

You're not a real Blazer fan, are you Jackie? Did you give up on the Blazers when they fell behind 0-2 in 77? 

You jump off our bandwagon and jump on Utah's when the going gets tough. If the Jazz lose to Minny and Phoenix and the Blazers make the playoffs, will you be jumping back to the Blazer bandwagon? I need to know now so I can save a seat for you.

As for the refs, they had NOTHING to do with tonight's outcome. Nothing at all. Hell, when Melo scored his second to last basket of regulation on a drive, we were LUCKY they didn't send him to the line for a three point play. Melo won this game with big shots at the end of regulation and at the start of overtime. Melo and the Nuggets won the game fair and square.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Nathan ,did you say something?
I am on ignore..

Nuggets bench coaches said it was the second worst call he has seen in his life.

this was the Nuggets saying this ..


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

blank.


----------



## Dr.Scott (Apr 11, 2004)

Hello Everyone Just found this message board tonight and signed up! I'm Dr. Scott from Hillsboro Oregon huge Blazer fan!!! 

Heartbreaking defeat to swallow tonight. Damn that was the worst game ever by way of the refs.

I'm in denver right now at a confrence and was at Pepsi Center Tonight. I actually met a few other Blazer Fans that were going nuts with me untill over time. What happened to our team ? We have a great over time record.

It was like once Carmelo Anthony got hot at the end of the 4th and the first few minutes of over time we lost are aggressive inside play. I'm so dissapointed. But eveyone if you are going to complain about the foul on damon you should complain about the entire game. The ENTIRE GAME the REFS blew call after call after call not only on The Blazers but for the Nuggets to.

I wish there would of been a better crew of Refs. I usually like Jack Neise as well He is a veteran. But they all put their whistles in their pockets the entire game. Even when Blazers and Nuggets were getting mugged under the basket. I was right off the court and saw both team delivering nasty blow by blow shots at each other. No calls any where. Why have refs if they are not going to blow the whistle.

Well I'm just dissapointed and shocked. We may not make it this year. All though I saw a blazer fan post they would actually root for the lakers. Thats nuts! Denver Nuggets are still a huge underdog with a huge turn around. If they make it in good for them even though it may of been to our detrement. We shall see though still more games to play everyone. There is still hope. And I dont want the Jazz to take over our Playoff Streak.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

It was a close important game and it's a shame that one referee made made a call at the end that could have changed the outcome.

But the Blazers should not have let that stop them from winning in overtime. If one thing stays constant it's the Trailblazers inability to play through adversity. 

I thought they lost the game tonight because the offense crawled into the fourth quarter. How many times did they play beat the clock? Maybe it was the altitude because they look like they ran out of gas bad.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> You're not a real Blazer fan, are you Jackie? Did you give up on the Blazers when they fell behind 0-2 in 77?
> 
> You jump off our bandwagon and jump on Utah's when the going gets tough. If the Jazz lose to Minny and Phoenix and the Blazers make the playoffs, will you be jumping back to the Blazer bandwagon? I need to know now so I can save a seat for you.
> ...



HAHAHAHA u were joking right...

ARE U SERIOUS the REF had nothing to do with the out come....

Oh you must have been watchin the houston/jazz game or some other game than the blazers...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThomasG86</b>!
> It's a miracle we even have a lead at this point. Sloppy ballhandling and poor defense, but hey, I'll take it. Go Blazers!
> 
> 
> And why is their mascot the EXACT same as "Blaze" except with different colors and a lightning tail? Must have bought the same suit from the same costume company.


:laugh: 

uh, rocky is the king of mascots. tell your lame fake mascot to get his own costume.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Duh, I meant why did Portland get the same looking mascot? I noticed the Nuggets one is slightly different. Guy in the suit probably can see better than Jack Nies though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

its funny reading all these posts from you guys *****ing about the refs.

if the refs were always fair, then there is no playoff race. we would have clinched a week ago.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> GO JAZZ! I don't want those damn Nuggets getting spoon fed into the playoffs,screw the record, Jazz deserve it,Nuggets do NOT!


:laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> its funny reading all these posts from you guys *****ing about the refs.
> 
> if the refs were always fair, then there is no playoff race. we would have clinched a week ago.


Are you defending the referee's call against Stoudamire? Do you think it was a good call?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Three Words: Melo was phenomenal!


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you defending the referee's call against Stoudamire? Do you think it was a good call?


And mysteriously NugzFan disappears.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, here is a question (I didn't get to watch the game).

Against a team as small as Denver, why didn't Mo give Reef more than 10 minutes? Didn't it occur to him that there are times a Reef/Miles/Zach front line can work?

I love Theo, but he really isn't a factor on offense. Why not put some pressure on the Nugz with a "small" line-up?

Damon once again went into brain-lock as fatigue set in, and the reffing wasn't great. Still, this loss doesn't upset me as much as some of our recent defeats. From the stories I have read on-line, it appears they played hard and went down fighting to what is really a pretty decent team.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*You can 2nd Guess them all you want*

But what it really comes down to is the same problems that have plagued Portland all season long, and it is NO different tonight. The lack of ability to get defensive stops, the large volumes of shots coming from the outside leading to fast break points for the opposition, and last but not least, the team not having anybody that will hit a shot when the team is in dire need. 

1. Portland has had a hard time stopping teams from scoring all season long. Theo Ratliff helps cover up that problem, but he can only do so much. The only players on the team that can cover their guy defensively are at the center and SF position. All of the other players are playing "Olay" defense and praying Theo covers their butt. When he is out of the game, their is NO coverage.

2. The guards jack up a huge amount of shots from the outside. To top this off, they shoot a poor percentage except for those rare nights when they are hot. The misses off these shots often lead to fast break points for the opposition. Watch when Damon and DA jack these shots up. Oftentimes, if you are watching the spacing and position of the team, you will note, that there are NO Blazers in position to get a rebound, because they were not ready for the guards to be jacking up a shot out of the flow of the offense. 

3. Get off the REFS. While I am sure a few calls were poor, the matter of the fact is, that when you get close to the playoffs, the refs let more physical play rule the day, and let the players decide the outcome of the game. If Portland had taken care of the game and actually had some players who could play defense out on the court, the game would not have been close enough for it to matter. Blaming the referee's is easy. Blaming a team you care about is harder.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you defending the referee's call against Stoudamire? Do you think it was a good call?


well my point was if refs were always fair the nuggets would have at least 44-45 wins, and there would be no race to be in. last nights game would have been meaningless. so for you guys to complain about them is funny beacuse they are the reason you guys had a chance.

but yes, that call last night was correct. watch the replay. he was fouled BEFORE the shot as well as after...the ref was calling the foul before the shot. perfectly fair.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThomasG86</b>!
> 
> 
> And mysteriously NugzFan disappears.


and im back. oops, you lose. :laugh: 

[strike]sorry i dont live on this board like apparently you do. [/strike]

 there is no need to take a cheap shot at the expense of another poster like that. If you feel that a poster has taken a cheap shot at you, and a mod has missed it, please inform a mod about it. Thanks for your future cooperation.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> OK, here is a question (I didn't get to watch the game).
> 
> Against a team as small as Denver, why didn't Mo give Reef more than 10 minutes? Didn't it occur to him that there are times a Reef/Miles/Zach front line can work?


SAR really struggled out there in the minutes he had. Cheeks gave him a shot, but at times, he just looked like he was tired almost. He wasn't moving; he was just sort of standing around. He had a couple of good moves in the post, but he also had a few bonehead moves.



> I love Theo, but he really isn't a factor on offense. Why not put some pressure on the Nugz with a "small" line-up?


My guess is that Theo was in the game because the Blazers were not able to get a stop. While I don't know the official numbers, it sure seems like Denver scored on 10 of their last 12 possessions. (That might not be QUITE correct, but it sure seemed like it).

Only reason the Blazers had a lead with 8 seconds left is because they hit a couple of lucky 3s (the Miles 3 and the DA 3), and Zach hit some very tough shots.

Randolph had a very good offensive game last night, but the Blazers lost this game on the defensive end.



> Damon once again went into brain-lock as fatigue set in, and the reffing wasn't great. Still, this loss doesn't upset me as much as some of our recent defeats. From the stories I have read on-line, it appears they played hard and went down fighting to what is really a pretty decent team.


I agree with most of this, but that blown call really hurts...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey Hap..yesterday I called Carmelo
another Jordan,you suggested Drexler.

Carmelo is way ahead of all of them !!
He is a rookie !! unbelievable shooting and the will to get to the basket.


This guy is rookie of the year.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How is Melo ahead of Jordan??? Didn't Jordan average about 28 ppg his rookie year? That's like 7 more points per game than Melo. And Jordan shot much better too, I believe. ANd he took his team to the playoffs.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

whatever


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I agree with ya Nathan!*

Calling Melo another Jordan is just another "what have you done for me lately" post. Jordan blew Melo out of the water his rookie year, and for the matter of fact, blows every other player in NBA history away. He was by far, the best.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well I remember seeing Jordan the first time he took the court as a pro and when he was in school.

He wasn't in any way as polished as Carmelo..
and Kobe took even longer.
Drexler was not that dominating as a rookie..
I have been watching Carmelo for a while now..
I still say he is way beyond them all as a first year player..
I have no problem with Denver going to the playoffs either.

But I would prefere Utah..they have a streak going.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

By "whatever," do you mean "You're right. I'm sorry. I got a little carried away."?

Or do you just not like facts?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Nathan,I just don't care to answer you.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jackie. 

Jordan won the championship in college too. Jordan hit the game winner. Jordan was the #3 pick.

If you want to pick out a game here and there, I can show you games in which Melo played like utter CRAP this season.

But let's look at the overall season numbers:

Jordan- 28.2 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 5.9 apg, 2.30 spg, 51.5% FG, 84.5% FT

Melo- 21.1 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.8 apg, 1.18 spg, 42.8 %FG, 77.6% FT

Look at the numbers Jackie. There is absolutely NO COMPARISON whatsoever.

Jordan was MUCH better than Carmelo. MUCH better.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

What is there for you to say, Jackie?

You said Carmelo is "way ahead" of where Jordan was in his rookie year. Look at the stats. How is Melo "way ahead" of where Jordan was?

Just admit you were wrong and we can move on.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Carmelo Anthony is simply the whole package.
I said that he was more polished than any of them..
I have watched all of them from college to the pro's.

I still think he is the top of the heap..
I would pick him in a heart beat to run the Blazers.

Good old WGN showed all the Bulls game,Mike was fab !!
Nothing against him for sure.,
But Carmeleo seems more poised to me..
Notice you keep talking stats..I am talking whole package.

He just took that team on his back down thw stretch of this season..
Do you watch him every game???
You have the League Pass???


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I do have League Pass. I do watch.

I'm talking the whole package too.

Jordan had more POINTS, more REBOUNDS, more STEALS, more ASSTS, he SHOT BETTER from the FIELD and the LINE.

How can you say Melo is "way ahead" of Jordan as a rookie when Jordan was WAY AHEAD of Melo in EVERY statistical category??

If Melo's game is more polished, how come he shot worse, had less assists, missed more free throws, scored much less, and had less steals?

You are making no sense, Jackie. How is Melo more polished than Jordan was his rookie year? HOW?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Just admit you were wrong and we can move on."

just keep talking like this to me and we have a problem here !

PLEASE CAN SOMEONE INFORM HIM HE IS NOT RIGHT AND EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG??

You have been putting out bullcrap for awhile here..I try and ignore you,I will be darned if you will step on me you creep !!
moderators don't address this...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Carmelo vs Jordan to me in the rookie year is fruitless to compare.
Jordan looked more unpolished to me as a rookie.
Carmelo looks like a seasoned player.

What on earth is wrong with that??

You may feel just the opposite...who cares????
Why do you always have to argue??????


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

its very easy to ignore someone. just put them on your ignore list.

If they say something you don't agree with, just don't respond.

Life goes on.

If they bait you, ignore them.

life goes on.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh i see...just let him spew without any consequences huh???
thats a dangerous thing to do.

That's the way to shut him up...
ignore him???

how bout if you tell him to back off ??


Hap you don't just ignore something...you respond.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> oh i see...just let him spew without any consequences huh???
> thats a dangerous thing to do.
> 
> ...


that is true, but if you know someone bugs you, avoid them. He knows that you are bugged by him, and eggs you on. He also is bugged by you, and to him I'm sure he feels you are egging him on.. Infact, the majority of us are bugged collectively by a lot of the bickering that goes on.

This isn't just a problem where it's being ignored by the higher-ups, as they're not ignoring it. There will be some things done to change how people act on here.

With that, from this moment forward, I am closing this, and any other thread that turns into a cluster-**** of a post. It'll be at my discretion (or Ed's or ABM's) because (while I can't speak for those guys) I am sick and tired of the bickering by people.


----------

